# Kittens being sick



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Laceys babies have started being sick since last night, it's white in colour and looks like curdled milk any ideas


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Are they still feeding from mum? if so, it could be that her milk has started to turn bad. This does happen sometimes when the kittens get to about 6 weeks old.

From my recollection, they need some synulox antibiotics and to be taken away from mum, but there may be other ways around it.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

FluffyCoonz said:


> Are they still feeding from mum? if so, it could be that her milk has started to turn bad. This does happen sometimes when the kittens get to about 6 weeks old.
> 
> From my recollection, they need some synulox antibiotics and to be taken away from mum, but there may be other ways around it.


Yes there are still feeding from mum but mainly there wet/dry kitten food now. I was thinking maybe it was mums milk because of the colour and they only have water to drink. They all seem ok in themselves but will do a google search to see what to do about seperating them from mum. thank you


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

I start to separate at night at this age as Mum's always seem to go skinny too. Let us know how they get on


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed you find out why they are being sick, hope they are ok.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Mochali said:


> I start to separate at night at this age as Mum's always seem to go skinny too. Let us know how they get on


I have just seperated them, kittens in the bedroom and lacey has the rest of the house. But she isn't liking it at all she's just hissing at everyone that goes near her, hopefully they will be ok now and lacey will calm down, do you think i should get them antibiotics? or just see how it goes.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> fingers crossed you find out why they are being sick, hope they are ok.


Thank you colliemerles, i hope it's nothing to serious and they get better soon. They do seem ok in themselves though which im taking as a good sign.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

If Mum has come back into heat it can curdle her milk making the kittens a bit sick. I would see how they are after a while of being seperated from Mum, make sure they are eating and drinking etc. Don't worry.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> If Mum has come back into heat it can curdle her milk making the kittens a bit sick. I would see how they are after a while of being seperated from Mum, make sure they are eating and drinking etc. Don't worry.


Thank you mellowma, i will see how it goes, i haven't noticed any signs of her being in heat but i haven't been looking out for it, but will now i do hope not though i like my sleep. They are all very good at eating/drinking so i think they should be ok without mums milk.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Also going of topic abit but at the moment there on hi-life wet kitten and arden grange dry kitten, do you think this is ok or is there something better i could have them on? i did try them on some mince lamb but they weren't very keen on it.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

We had this with Lursa's babies and it was the milk. Lursa had a slight case of mastitis and we had to separate her from the babies.

It may be worth getting Lacey checked if she feels a bit hard.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Elmstar said:


> We had this with Lursa's babies and it was the milk. Lursa had a slight case of mastitis and we had to separate her from the babies.
> 
> It may be worth getting Lacey checked if she feels a bit hard.


She doesn't feel hard. i googled mastitis and it said she would be hot aswell but she doesn't seem to be.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

The food sounds fine. Try them with mince again later they might take to it.


----------

